# Rig fishing question



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

How do you guys chose which rig your going to stop and fish at when you make a trip to the floaters? blue water?...try to mark fish?...set up a drift or two and just start chunking?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

buy a subscription to Hiltons, Ripcharts or get a Roffs report that will show currents, water quality, temp breaks and then you can isolate fishy water.


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

ive got that...let me ask the question another way. How long do you spend at a rig before moving on to another one


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Use your sounder to find and mark fish, if there is a lot of activity then stay and fish, if no activity in 30 minutes I usually go to the next one.


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

how do yft usually show up on the MFD? Single marks or schooled up? I know to look mainly on the up current side and to get on out away from the rig as well...any other pointers?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Set your sounder to the top 300' of the water colum to start. Then circle the rig all the way around from 50 yards out to a couple hundred yards and look for bigger red marks.


----------

